# Help Me Find Sock Yarn



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I have this book on things you can make with sock yarn other than just socks. Locally, I don't have much to choose from when searching for sock yarn. 

What can you tell me about sock yarn? Where is a good on-line place to buy sock yarn? What is your favorite brand? Is there anything in particular I should be looking for? Anything in particular I should run away from? 

Down the garden path I go...


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have lots of sock yarn. Wildefoote and Supersocke are both very good. My favorite self-striping sock yarn is Mini Raggen from Viking of Norway right now. It is both soft and durable! My favorite Handpaint is the Mirasol Hachito. It's a little pricey, but Merino! 
Hope that gives you some ideas.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Please educate me, what is sock yarn? When going through my grandma's things after she died a year ago, my aunt found and gave to my wife many spoils of yarn. This stuff is very thin, but heavier than thread. It is wound on cardboard rolls. Grandma used it for crocheting lacy type tablecloths and things like that. Would that be sock yarn?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok, nevermind. I just looked up sock yarn on eBay, this stuff isn't it, the stuff I have is much thinner than sock yarn. I'm sorry.
If the stuff I have was what you are looking for, I would have sent it to you for the cost of shipping as I don't see any use for it myself.
By the way, there is quite a bit of it listed on eBay.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Dixie, it sounds like what you may have is crochet cotton. Wonderful stuff!
But if you can post a pic, that would help us all to let you know what it is.
If it is Crochet cotton, you can do all sorts of stuff with it. 
From making very durable dish cloths, to crocheting curtains and bed spreads and tablecloths.
My Granny taught me to crochet with that stuff, it's awesome to have around!
Once I get my open kitchen cabinets in this place, I fully intend to use it to make lace edges for all the cabinet shelves.
Maybe yo need to learn to crochet?


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

I think you have crochet thread, Dixie Bee Acres. It is really great for things which drape like table cloths, not so great for socks since it doesn't stretch and has no "cling". 

For sock yarn, Kasota, you'll probably want either pure wool (preferably a "springy" fleece type such as Merino) or a wool/nylon blend. Fibers such as alpaca, angora and silk don't have any "spring" or "memory" or stretch to them so they don't work so well when making socks or sexy sweaters that cling. The sock yarn can still have a percentage of those non-stretchy fibers in them for softness, shine or whatever quality the fiber would add to the yarn, but it shouldn't be the highest percentage of fiber.

Wool is a good choice for socks since it can absorb up to 35% of it's weight in water and still feel dry. It's nice and toasty warm, too. It breathes well and doesn't absorb odors. Different breeds of sheep have different wools, if the sock yarn lists just "wool" as an ingredient, that's similar to listing merely "fabric" when detailing out what clothing is made of. 

According to "The Field Guide to Fleece" these breeds have fiber good for socks: Bluefaced Leicester, Brecknock Hill Cheviot, British Milk Sheep, Cheviot, Clun Forest, Columbia, Corriedale, Dorset Down, Hampshire Down, Hog Island, Kerry Hill, Manx Loaghtan, Norfolk Horn, North Country Cheviot, Ouessant, Oxford Down, Portland, Ryeland, Shropshire, Southdown, New Spaelsau (Old Spaelsau isn't so good for socks), and Suffolk. However, these are only the breeds where "socks" was specifically listed as an item that would be good to be made from these fibers. Frequently there would be notes about "general household items" or "garments worn close to the skin" or "everyday garments". So, depending on which breed of sheep the wool came from, it could be good for all sorts of things.

You can make socks from non-sock yarn, although you need to consider it's content, weight and other things to see if it would work well for socks. My "Hula Bunny" yarn is 40% angora (non-stretchy), 40% Merino (stretchy) and 20% silk (non-stretchy). So, using that yarn as an example, you could make socks with Hula Bunny yarn, however you'd probably want to have a pattern that would have a lot of ribbing to make it more "clingy" to your foot. As far as wearing durability, the silk is a strong fiber but the angora and Merino aren't as strong so your socks would wear out quicker than ones made with stronger fibers. They'd be really, really soft and comfortable as well as really warm socks (angora is much warmer than wool) if they were made from Hula Bunny yarn. However, it might not be your first choice for a yarn to make socks out of. Hula Bunny yarn is also fingering weight. Frequently, folks want finer yarns for socks. Or fatter yarn for socks, depends on the kind of socks you want to make.

I'm not sure if there is a weight of yarn called "sock" weight, but I'd guess somewhere around lace weight? It's usually pretty thin stuff. I like to knit socks from fingering, sport or DK just so they don't take so friggin' long to make. But there's a lot of sock knitters here, they will know a lot more about proper sock yarns.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Kas, Kelsey has amazing sock yarn, I've used several of the ones she carries, and have been really, really happy with them.
But I also am madly in love with the ones from Knit One Crochet Too, This is the stuff I used for the last KAL we did on here.
Here's a link , http://www.knitonecrochettoo.com/crockodye.htm
You can order direct from their site, but they will fill it through a store that carries their stuff near you..
Sock yarn is generally a fingering weight, so feel free to substitute whatever you like. Although most of it does contain some amount of nylon for the cling/stretch factor.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you all! 

Hotzcatz, that's really good information and helps me a lot. 

Kelsey, I really like that Viking of Norway yarn. I want to make some hats that are in my book. I'll have to look at the patterns and see how many yards I need. 

Debi, it helps to know that sock weight is fingering weight. Despite all my years of crochet I've been stuck on worsted or sport because those were suitable for the things I made. I'm not familiar with other kinds and what the names mean. Knitting has me branching out into other things and into better quality. 

I frequently find myself in a glazed trance, drooling, looking at all the options. I would ask someone to reel me in but....:hysterical: that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

My faves so far (when comparing a reasonable price and yarn I love, of course..my fundage is limited ) are Wildefoote (which I buy from Svenska exclusively as my LYS doesn't carry it) and Ty-Dy Socks from Knit One Crochet Too. I wash _and_ dry both of those with no problems. I also love Alpaca Sox...can't remember who makes it and I can't get it at my LYS anymore, but it's so dreamy (and felts super easily so I would never actually use it for socks).


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Kasota - "Yarn Harbor" has plenty of sock yarn. I purchased some there myself! 

http://www.yarnharborduluth.com/

I especially like their "Three Irish Girls" yarns!

and I have to second *hercsmama's* recommendation for the KnitOneCrochetTwo sock yarn - I LOVE that yarn - tough, strong, soft, beautiful with a nice little sheen - and best of all, it shows amazing stitch texture!


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I gotta know... what else does the book say you can make with sock yarn? Can you give me the title of the book? I might want to try something too! 

Do you have a Hobby Lobby or JoAnn's or Michael's nearby? You can look up their coupon on your smart phone while in the store and get 40% off on the skein of sock yarn. Next trip, buy another, and you would save a good amount on it. 

That's my plan for buying sock yarn. I've purchased yarn in two estate sales and several times off from Craig's List, for some reason I cannot find sock yarn either way. So I'm going the 40% off route. Altho, there wont' be alot of selection this way. Once I get good at knitting, I'll be a bit more picky about my yarn.

JoAnn's has free shipping on orders over $12.25 thru tomorrow with coupon code YSQA207 and you could get 40% off on one item. The Pattons stretch sock yarn (with 39% wool) has 5 stars and a number of color choices. The Premiere wool-free sock yarn also has 5 stars too and several color choices.

(LOL, after being on the this forum for only a short time, you gals have already changed my mind set. I saw "fleece sale" at JoAnn's, but was halfway shocked when I clicked and saw fabric instead of sheared sheep fleece! Then I thought, Oh yeah, they wouldn't have real fleece...)


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

KansasFarmgirl, I see you're in NE KS, which means *YARN BARN* (Lawrence)! Or Twisted Sisters if you're further north (that's in Wamego). Seriously, both are awesome yarn stores that you ought to check out if you're ever in their neighborhoods. I've only had the opportunity to make it to Twisted Sisters once, but I LOVE the atmosphere in there.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm a little ways from Lawrence, but I have heard of Yarn Barn from borrowing some DVD's on weaving from the library. Yarn Barn put them out. 

I didn't realize it was a yarn store! I was planning to go there pretty soon, so I will check it out! Thanks! 



Taylor R. said:


> KansasFarmgirl, I see you're in NE KS, which means *YARN BARN* (Lawrence)! Or Twisted Sisters if you're further north (that's in Wamego). Seriously, both are awesome yarn stores that you ought to check out if you're ever in their neighborhoods. I've only had the opportunity to make it to Twisted Sisters once, but I LOVE the atmosphere in there.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

KFG - the name of the book is Sock Yarn One Skein Wonders.

http://www.amazon.com/Sock-Yarn-One...6&sr=1-1&keywords=Sock+Yarn+One+Skein+Wonders.

I got it to expand my knitting with some small projects that wouldn't take me forever and a day. I am such a novice knitter but I'm really discovering that I love it. I'll love it even more when I get brave enough to tackle a pair of socks! LOL! 

I do take advantage of Michael's 40% or 50% off coupons. It's right on my way home from work so if I have a project I'm working on I will just keep stopping day after day until I have enough yarn for the project.  GMTA! We have a Hobby Lobby on the way home, too. Neither of them seemed to have a very good selection of sock yarn the last time I stopped there but maybe it is the time of year. I will check out JoAnns, too. 

WIHH - I always forget about Yarn Harbor because it is far out of my normal travels. Maybe I will take a run up there tomorrow.  I keep promising myself that I'm going to and something always seems to get in the way!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Kasota said:


> WIHH - I always forget about Yarn Harbor because it is far out of my normal travels. Maybe I will take a run up there tomorrow.  I keep promising myself that I'm going to and something always seems to get in the way!


Do it, go, go to yarn harbor, I dare you.......


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

((((((Dixie Bee Acres!!!))))) I am SOOO proud of you! 

:nanner: You are now officially a fiber enabler! :nanner:​


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

:nana: Hahaha!!!!!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Lion Brand has sock yarn 15% off until July 31. I don't know how this compares to other sock yarn.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Keep in mind that "sock yarn" is just yarn, usually with a bit of synthetic in it to make it a bit stronger/more durable and also to provide a skeleton to darn onto. It used to be, and I don't know if they still do this, "sock yarns" used to come with a small skein to bobbin of nylon "reinforcing yarn". I believe it is the same or similar thing to what people use in surgers. Fortissima sock yarn comes to mind. This was when knitting socks was still a really new thing (1990's) everyone thought it was to make the socks last longer and whole soles were knit if this stiff sometimes or you would carry a matching polyester thread along with the working yarn for the heel and toe. Again it was thought to make it stronger or last longer. I'm not sure when they began to add synthetics to sock yarns. I want to say mid to late 90's. Back before forums we had what was called "The Knit List". It was put out by the Univ. of Minnesota but we had people from all over the world on it. This was in the dawn of the internet. WIHH that's how I first met Deborah Peterson. But there was a woman on there named Joan, I can't remember her name right now but she developed a very easy sock pattern using Woolease :shocked: We were all like, what, you used that for socks, shock and horror. But we all tried it and it worked great. Her sock pattern became quite famous and you can still find it on line and Ravelry has it too. I just looked it up on Ravelry her name is Joan Hammer and apparently Lion Brand has her pattern http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/joans-socks-knit. I wonder if she got paid for it? Shortly after that it seems that synthetics were being added to "sock yarns".

Prior to that the wools that HotzCatz listed were used. Typically the down breeds, usually "meat sheep" have wool that is very sproingy and it doesn't felt. Cheviot is one of my favorite. I have some yarn spun from my friend's Cheviot sheep and you can machine wash and dry socks made form that yarn without them shrinking. It's just the way of the wool. Pretty cool eh ? Silk and Mohair were used a lot for strength too. Okay so more history and info than you probably wanted 

But really "sock yarn" is more a weight of yarn, IMHO. When I hear the words I think blend of natural and synthetic fibers to make a fairly fine weight yarn. Having said that, you really can make socks out of just about anything, fiber content and weight of yarn.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:shocked: Wow Marchie, that was an amazing bit of info, thanks so much!
So, you're saying Hair Sheep wool can be used for sock yarn? REALLY???:dance:

I shall endeavor to gather up what I can from the fenceline! I figured this stuff was only good for compost, heck, I'm willing to try anything once. I've probably got at least a good couple pounds on the fences,
Thanks again!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Marchwind - that is great information! Thank you so! My aunt used to knit socks and they sure look like the same pattern. She called them "bed socks" and made them out of a yarn that was that same weight as Wool Ease. I actually have a stash of them under my bed in a zippered plastic bag the size a sheet set comes in. 

You all are such a wealth of information!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hercsmama, they would be pretty harsh but I bet they would wear really well . As for whether or not they would shrink/felt/full, I don't know. Take a bit of that wool/hair and try felting it. Do the baggie in your front pants pocket for a day thing and see what happens. Or you could just wash it really roughly in the sink and see how it goes. Let us know.

It's a pretty basic sock pattern but back then it was revolutionary to have socks you could wash and dry and not come out looking like they were for a doll. They are a heavier sock since Woolease is about a worsted weight yarn.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't know, Marchie. When my maternal grandmother passed, I inherited her stash of yarns, needles and otherwise fiber schtuff.

She had half knitted socks (in fingering weight) with the yarn attached with a worn out label on it. The yarn was a "washable wool", although the label doesn't give the content. I believe G'ma quit fibering in the late 1960's/early 1970's

Debi, I think a combination of hair sheep & meat sheep would be a great combo sock yarn. Hair sheep for strength & meat (down) sheep for SPROING-iness. I will suggest that you don't treat either of these fleeces gingerly. You want to get as much fulling of the yarn as you can before you knit into socks.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Kas I have some I could send you. I'll look at the yarn later and give you the details.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, I have collected a good sized bag of the stuff, from the fence line and the ground. They all just finished blowing out their winter wool.
I'm going to try seeing how much this stiff felts, after I comb it well to get rid of all these guard hairs..
Maybe I can mix it with some alpaca, and corriedale I have. Softness from the 'paca, sproing from the corriedale, and wearability from the Barbados!

I'll let ya'll know when I do it, and how it all turns out...mind you, the Barbados fiber is really short, about 1 1/2 -2 inches.....


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

WP, you are so sweet! Thank you for the offer but I found some. Now to figure out what to do with it! LOL!

I'm going to order some from Kelsey, too, as soon as I figure out expenses for August.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi that's cool! I honestly didn't know or even think they had washable wools back then. What did you do with all the yarn?


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

hahahahha.....be careful what you ask for......

Whatever you do...do not go to Etsy.....

I have a wall full of rubbermaid drawers that have almost nothing but sock yarn in them. I've never made a pair of socks.
Are you on Ravelry? You can find a ton of patterns using sock yarn for things other than socks.
What's your price range? I can corrupt...ahem...I mean, let you know about, yarn from Knitpicks all the way to $30/skein fairy foo foo yarn on Etsy.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Jade1096 I don't think I've said, Welcome to The Fold! I'm so glad you joined us


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome, Jade! I'm glad you joined, too!  

IKWYM about Etsy and Ravelry! Soooo easy to get sucked into either place for hours! 

I have a book called Sock Yarn, One Skein Wonders and I'm going to start there with one of their projects, but I am allll ears about easier things that could be knit with sock yarn. I love how the yarn can make it's own pattern. I've been crocheting forever but only recently started knitting, so I'm still in beginner mode.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

I crocheted for years and attempted knitting many times. It always ended in tears and things getting hurled across the room.
I guess it's been 2 or 3 years now, but one day my BFF said she thought continental knitting would work for me. It all just clicked for me at that point.

I don't really keep my project page up to date, but if you are looking for some fairly easy things to make with sock yarn, try the pattern called Find a Penny, Wurm, Clapotis, etc.

Here is a whole slew of free knitted patterns, using sock yarn, possibly one skein, and rated easy: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sea...ies=1|2&fit=adult&sort=best&pc=hat|neck-torso


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Jade, there are some beautiful things there! Ty for the link!  

I never really attempted knitting much before because the patterns scared me away. That was before the wonderful invention of YouTube. LOL! It sure makes it a lot easier to learn something. 

The biggest help to me, though, was this wonderful forum where people are so encouraging. The first shawl I did I got stuck on row three. Several times. haha! How do you get stuck on row three? The folks here talked me through it. Pretty awesome group.


----------

